# Sensitive Eyes...



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lola has kinda hazel eyes and when she is in the sun they get watery and she squints....do dogs w/ light eyes have light sensitivity?


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Hehe, like this?









Yeah, I joke that I'm going to get him some doggles-- I even put some on him from Petsmart, LOL!!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

I tried to put doggles on her @ petco, but she wouldn't let me...


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

Tofu has dark eyes and he squint when he in the sun, his eyes also get watery too, but i think it ok.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I think that most of us also squint from the sun and get watery eyes, and so do our chi's.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, okay....I just had heard that when they are light color they are more sensitive.....


----------

